# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοήθεια για διαχωρισμο φυλου παρακαλω?

## toykaki

μια βοήθεια αν ειναι οντως ζευγαρι?

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4970dd9f.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4970dd9f.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psdf7ea9c9.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psfbc3b6f5.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps168734ec.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps716dd0eb.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps7e2d19a7.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps3c5d4133.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psa8e96b72.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4970dd9f.jpg

----------


## Giorgekid

Εαν βλεπω καλα ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα!ομως μπορει να κανω και λαθος!!!!(πανεμορφο το γκρι!!!!!!!)

----------


## e2014

σταυρο καλησπερα!!!! κι εγω νομιζω πως ειναι αρσενικα και τα δυο... το ενα ειναι σιγουρα γιατι ειναι μπλε το χαλινο του.... το αλλο παλι νομιζω πως ειναι αρσενικο,αλλα και οι εμπειροι εδω οταν το δουν θα σου πουν με σιγουρια... πανεμορφα και τα δυο παντως!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι.....

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω απο την αλλη θελω να δω και την ηλικια!

----------


## kostas0206

Εμενα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου φαινετε με μικρο θυληκο!
Παντως θα δειξει 100% σε λιγες βδομαδες...

----------


## toykaki

δεν ξερω ηλικιες παιδια,εχθες τα πηρα,ακομα μου κανει εντυπωσει οτι φιλιουνται και οτι το μπλε ταισε το μωβ μια φορα σημερα

----------


## Sophie

Είναι και τα δύο τους πανέμορφα! Να σου ζήσουν :Happy:   :Big Grin:  Εγώ θα συμφωνήση με τον Κώστα :Happy:  Νομίζω πως το γκρι είναι αρσενικό και το γαλάζιο νεαρό θηλυκό  :winky:

----------


## toykaki

σας ευχαριστω πολυ,ας ελπισω οτι θα ειναι υγιεστατα και χωρις προβληματα εφοσων θα εχουν την καταλληλη φροντιδα,και δευτερο να ειναι ζευγαρι  :Happy:

----------


## toykaki

ακομα εαν ηταν ιδιο φυλο(αρσενικο-αρσενικο,θυληκο-θυληκο),θα φιλιώντουσαν?ή θα το ταιζε (απο οσο καταλαβα ,γιατι φιλιοταν καπως η παιζαν ας το πω και του επεσε του ενος (μπλε τροφη απο το στομα)... )?

----------


## e2014

εαν εχουν συνηθισει καιρο μαζι το ενα το αλλο,απο εκει που τα πηρες,θα μπορουσαν να ειναι δυο του ιδιου φυλου μαζι..... στην πορεια θα φανουν ολα,και αν μπορεις μαθε απο οπου τα πηρες τι ηλικια εχουν.... ολα να πανε καλα.......

----------


## kostas0206

> δεν ξερω ηλικιες παιδια,εχθες τα πηρα


Αν το πηρες εχθες επρεπε πρωτα να το βαλεις καραντινα, μετα γνωριμια σε διαφορετικα κλουβια και μετα μαζι!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

----------


## toykaki

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps850b0cd0.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4b6e4fb9.jpg

Ειναι λιγο μωβ μεσα λιγο προς πρασινακι,τι να πω...

----------


## Giorgekid

Εμενα παντως με ξεγελανε!!!!!θα ελεγα και παλι και τα δυο ειναι αρσενικα!

----------


## VasilisM

Εγώ λέω το ανοιχτό αρσενικό και το μωβ θηλυκό....τράβα και καμιά φώτο με καλυτερο φωτισμό....νεαρά είναι και τα δύο

----------


## toykaki

να κανω μια ακομα ερωτηση,το μωβ ας το πω πρεπει να ειναι νυχτεριδα,το λεω αυτο γιατι κοιμαται αναποδα,δηλαδη κρεμασμενο απο επανω και κρατιεται απο τα ποδια του... :/

----------


## e2014

σταυρο αν μπορεις διευκρινισε το λιγο να καταλαβω... τι ακριβως εννοεις οτι κοιμαται αναποδα???? κρεμασμενο απο που???? απο την οροφη του κλουβιου,απο την κουνια.....????

----------


## Nikos_V

Ναι οντος εξιγισετο λιγο καλυτερα γιατι αν ειναι οντος αυτο που καταλαβαμε θα γραφτει στο βιβλιο γκινες  :Happy:  Και οσο για το φιλο των παπαγαλων σου καλο θα ητανε να δουμε λιγο πιο φοτινες και με καλυτερη αναλιση φωτογραφιες! Να τα χερεσε και παντα να ειναι υγειεστατα!!!!!

----------


## toykaki

Απο την οροφη του κλουβιου  ::

----------


## Nikos_V

Stavro εψαχνα ωρα για να βρω την [φωτογραφία]  αυτη !!! Τελικα ναι και εμενα μου εκανε το ιδιο αλλα δεν κιμοτανε αναποδα απλα καθοτανε  ::

----------


## Sophie

XAXAAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA!!! Πλάκα κάνεις!!! Γλυκούλι!!! :')  :Happy:   :Big Grin:  Κώστα (για την καραντίνα) μπορεί να τα πήρε ζευγαράκι, στο ίδιο κλουβί.  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Αν τα πηρε ζευγαρακι, τοτε οκ!

Νομιζω διαβασα λαθος εγω...

----------


## toykaki

ναι υποτιθετε οτι τα πηρα ζευγαρι,αλλα εδω μου αλλαζεται τα δεδομενα :/

----------


## Nikos_V

Βγάλε μας λιγο καλυτερες φωτογραφιες να το σιγουρεψουμε!

----------


## e2014

οντως,μπορει να μην κοιμοτανε απλα να καθοταν ετσι.....αν βγαλεις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες θα γινει πιο κατανοητο να δουμε τι φυλο ειναι.....

----------


## toykaki

Ανεβαζω καποιες πιο καθαρες ελπιζω φωτο...Για τον διαχωρισμο φυλου και καποιες προφιλ για το αν χρειαζεται "ακονισμα" το ραμφος. 
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps2e74a012.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psa2322aeb.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psa92411dd.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps3a1353b6.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...pscde1a53e.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps3df8942e.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps850b0cd0.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps8c88a41e.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4b6e4fb9.jpg

----------


## e2014

αταυρο καλημερα!! μια μικρη επισημανση θελω να σου κανω... επειδη παρατηρησα απο τις φωτογραφιες οτι τα εχεις στην κουζινα.... λενε οτι δεν κανει τα πουλια να ειναι στο χωρο της κουζινας,γιατι οι αναθυμιασεις απο τα φαγητα τους δημιουργει θεμα στο αναπνευστικο,δεν κανει να τις αναπνεουν δηλαδη.... αν τα εχεις εκει για να βγαλεις φωτογραφιες οκ,απλα το αναφερω να το εχεις υποψιν σου..... τωρα μπορει τα εμπειρα μελη να με διαωευσουν,απλα σου αναφερω τι ξερω εγω σαν συμβουλη παντα....

----------


## serafeim

> Εμενα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου φαινετε με μικρο θυληκο!
> Παντως θα δειξει 100% σε λιγες βδομαδες...


Συμφωνω αλλα σε καποιες φωτο δειχνει αρσενικο σε καποιες εντονα θυληκο!!! Το μπλε!!!
Το γκρι ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο!!!!

----------


## toykaki

πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι αρσενικο?αυτος μου το εδωσε για θηλυκο το γκρι και αρσενικο το μπλε..χαχαχαχα...Πως το καταλαβατε?κατι ακομα,η κουνια ειναι στρογγυλη,εχω μια οπου ειναι ισια κατο και απο πανω καμαρα,ανεβαινουν στην κουνια δεν εχουν προβλημα,απλα λεω μοιπως ειναι καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησω την αλλη?

----------


## toykaki

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...be8251a8c6dd36  Aυτα ειναι πλυμενα και βρασμενα και στεγνωμενα...ειδα ομως οτι εχει ακομα μελανι ...πειραζει??

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Το ενα ειναι ακομα μικρο και δεν φενεται τι φυλο ειναι!!

----------


## toykaki

δηλαδη το μπλε ας το πω λετε οτι ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο?

----------


## kostas0206

Κοιτα... δεν θελω να σε παρω στο λαιμο μου αλλα εγω πιστευω το μπλε ειναι θυληκο
Σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια φαινετε ξεκαθαρα νομιζω ---> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps3a1353b6.jpg

Το μωβ-γκρι, αρσενικο...  :winky: 

Αρα κατ' εμε ειναι αρσενικο-θυληκο!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> δηλαδη το μπλε ας το πω λετε οτι ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο?


Μαλλον ναι κοιτα μπαντως αν ειναι ο χαλινος αποτο ενα ροζ προς το μοβ δεν ειναι ακομα ξεκαθαρο το φυλο του!!!

----------


## toykaki

Κατι ακομα εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες μαλωνουν για την κουνια...να  βαλω και μια δευτερη?τωρα που και που ανεβαινουν και τα δυο σε αυτη ειτε  απο πανω απο την κουνια το αλλο ειτε οτι να'ναι...τι να κανω?Κατι  ακομα εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες μαλωνουν για την κουνια...να βαλω  και μια δευτερη?τωρα που και που ανεβαινουν και τα δυο σε αυτη ειτε απο  πανω απο την κουνια το αλλο ειτε οτι να'ναι...τι να κανω?

----------


## Eliccaios

το μοβ είναι αρσενικό και το μπλε είναι θηλυκό παιδιά να σας πω οτι μπορειτε και οταν ειναι μικρα να κατακλέβεται αμα ειναι αρσενικά η θηλυκά θα φτιάξω ενα θέμα στο να καταλαβαίνετε πιο εύκολα μετα απο πολλά χρονια παρεας εχω παρατηρήσει πολλες διάφορες στους χαλινούς ενος αρσενικού και ενος θηλυκού ...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> Κατι ακομα εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες μαλωνουν για την κουνια...να  βαλω και μια δευτερη?τωρα που και που ανεβαινουν και τα δυο σε αυτη ειτε  απο πανω απο την κουνια το αλλο ειτε οτι να'ναι...τι να κανω?Κατι  ακομα εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες μαλωνουν για την κουνια...να βαλω  και μια δευτερη?τωρα που και που ανεβαινουν και τα δυο σε αυτη ειτε απο  πανω απο την κουνια το αλλο ειτε οτι να'ναι...τι να κανω?


Οχι μην βαλεις δευτερη κουνια,γιατι πρωτον δεν θα εχουν αρκετο χωρο και δευτερον δεν σημαινει οτι αμα βαλεις και δευτερη δεν θα μαλλονουν!!!Αστα θα συνηθησουν απο μονα τους!!! ::

----------


## toykaki

την δευτερα θα φυγω και δεν θα ειναι κανεις σπιτι..και θα γυρισω  κυριακη,τι να κανω να τα παρω μαζι μου?μερα παρα μερα θα ερχετε ανθρωπος  να ταιζει τα ψαρια που εχω,οποτε μπορει να φροντιζει τα παπαγαλακια  αλλα  οχι να τα κανει παρεα..,τι ειναι καλο να κανω?τα εχω μιαμιση  εβδομαδα...για να μην χαλασει η ρεγουλα τους κυριος...την  δευτερα θα φυγω και δεν θα ειναι κανεις σπιτι..και θα γυρισω κυριακη,τι  να κανω να τα παρω μαζι μου?μερα παρα μερα θα ερχετε ανθρωπος να ταιζει  τα ψαρια που εχω,οποτε μπορει να φροντιζει τα παπαγαλακια αλλα  οχι να  τα κανει παρεα..,τι ειναι καλο να κανω?τα εχω μιαμιση εβδομαδα...για να  μην χαλασει η ρεγουλα τους κυριος...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Oχι μην τα παρεις μαζι θα ξεσινιθησουν ασε που θα φοβηθουν κιολας...Φευγεις συχνα απο το σπιτι;Γιατι αυτο παιζει πολυ ρολο!!!

----------


## toykaki

oχι φιλε,απλα ετυχε τωρα...τα αφησα εκει εκλεισα και την πορτα..

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ενταξει τοτε,δεν πειραζει για μια φορα!!!

----------


## toykaki

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps7f329b73.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps4f00d680.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps766611a4.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps172d878b.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psa70bbb4b.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...psbebed330.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps41109d25.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ps909c46f1.jpg

Μοιπως τωρα μπορουμε να ξεχωρισουμε ??

----------


## Giorgekid

Καταρχας ειναι και τα δυο πανω απο 4 μηνων.....ξερεις την ηλικια τους ακριβως?τοτε μονο μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα....

----------


## toykaki

oχι δεν την ξερω αλλα εσυ ξερεις οτι ειναι πανω απο 4 μηνων...οποτε..??

----------


## Giorgekid

Αν δεν ειναι πανω απο 6μηνων τιποτε δεν ειναι σιγουρο.....απο μερα σε μερα μπορει να το γυρναει......αν και μαλλον ειναι μικρο.....οποτε τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο αλλα προς το παρων ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα!!!!

----------


## toykaki

αν ηταν αρσενικα δεν θα επρεπε να μαλωνουν?επισεις οταν τα αλλαξα κλουβι και τα επιασα το μπλε ας το πω (οινοπνευματη ) μου εκανε πολυ πιο μεγαλο τσιμπημα απο το αλλο,οπως και οταν τα ταιζω το ιδιο (αν εχει σχεση αυτο)

----------


## stephan

> αν ηταν αρσενικα δεν θα επρεπε να μαλωνουν?επισεις οταν τα αλλαξα κλουβι και τα επιασα το μπλε ας το πω (οινοπνευματη ) μου εκανε πολυ πιο μεγαλο τσιμπημα απο το αλλο,οπως και οταν τα ταιζω το ιδιο (αν εχει σχεση αυτο)


Όχι τα μπατζι είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικοί παπαγάλοι και σπάνια βλέπουμε καυγάδες. Κατά 95% είναι αρσενικά και τα δύο

----------


## toykaki

μετα απο μηνες βαζω παλι φωτο μοιπως μου πειτε τιποτα περισσοτερο για το φυλο τους..??? 
http://s98.photobucket.com/user/toyk...lvigx.jpg.html
http://s98.photobucket.com/user/toyk...rtksh.jpg.html

----------


## vasilis.a

το γκρι ειναι αρσενικο.το αλλο ετσι ειναι ο χαλινος του για αρκετο καιρο?αν ναι τοτε και το αλλο αρσενικο

----------


## toykaki

τα εχω σε κλουβα εαν βαλω ενα θυληκο (ενηλικο) θα πειραξει που θα υπαρχουν 2 αρσενικα?ποιες οι τασεις αναπαραγωγης τους?δηλαδη τι θα επρεπε να κανουν για να καταλαβω οτι πρεπει να βαλω φωλια?πριν 8 μηνες ηταν ετσι http://s98.photobucket.com/user/toyk...09d25.jpg.html
http://s98.photobucket.com/user/toyk...29b73.jpg.html

----------


## vasilis.a

αρσενικα και τα 2.αν βαλεις θηλυκο ισως εχουν καποιους μικροτσακωμους αλλα πιστευω οχι τιποτα σοβαρο στην αρχη.ολα ειναι σχετικα βεβαιως.το ιδανικο θα ηταν να παρεις 2 θηλυκα και εφοσον κρατησεις καραντινα και η κλουβα που λες τα χωραει μπορουν να συνυπαρξουν και τα 4.φωλια θα αργησεις να βαλεις μετα απο εναμιση δυο μηνες.υπολογισε καραντινα κανενα μηνα,σε αλλο δωματιο-χωρο,καμμια 20αρια μερες προσαρμογης γνωριμιας και μετα..οτι προκυψει.

----------


## toykaki

δηλαδη φωλια θα την βαλω και ας υπαρχει?δεν δειχνουν καποιο δειγμα ας το πω οτι θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν?

----------


## vasilis.a

οχι.αφου κρατησεις καραντινα και περασουν και αρκετες μερες ακομη τοτε θα βαλεις φωλια

----------


## serafeim

Θελω μια πιο καθαρη φωτογραφια σε παρακαλω και οχι κουνημενει!!
Γιατι μου φενεται ζευγαρι εμενα!!!

----------


## toykaki

εαν υπαρχουν 2 αρσενικα και ενα θυληκο θα μπορεσει να γινει αναπαραγωγη σε αυτη την κλουβα?η θα πρεπει να τα χωρισω?τωρα τα εχω σε κλουβι ζευγαρωστρα και τα δυο,δλδ εαν ειναι οπως τωρα και βαλω το χωρισμα και βαλω ενα αρσενικο με αυτο το θυληκο θα γινει η δουλεια?η γενικα χωρις χωρισμα με 2 αρσενικα και ενα θυληκο

----------


## serafeim

Εγω θελω να μου βαλεις καλυτερη φωτογραφια και να μου πεις διαστασεις... Για να σου πω κι εγω την αππψη μου αν οντως εχεις δυο αρσενικα και για το τι να κανεις με την κλουβα αν οντως εχεις δυο αρσενικα

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## toykaki

και αλλες φωτο

----------


## serafeim

Εμενα φιλε μου μου φενεται ζευγαρι (αρσενικο + θυληκο)
Περιμενε λιγο καιρο να ζεστανει η μερα και θα δεις πως θα γινει το μπλε μπατζι με καφε τραχυ χαλινο!!!

----------


## toykaki

τα εχω ηδη 10 μηνες σχεδον ηταν ετσι




ηταν μωβ,εμενα μου φαινεται οτι ειναι αρσενικα και τα δυο,αν και εχω παρατηρησει οτι καμια φορα σαν να φιλιουνται σαν να ταιζει το ενα το αλλο αλλα ισως ειναι και τιποτα αλλο,ισως παιχνιδια...

----------


## serafeim

Δεν εχουν σχεση αυτα... Ευχομαι να μην κανει; λαθος για το θυληκο που θα παρεις!!
Εκτος αυτου....
Για μενα σε καμια περιπτωση μην παρεις ενα θυληκο σε μια κλουβα με δυο αρσενικα.. Το κανουν πολυ συμφωνω...αλλα δεν συμφωνω που το κανουν.. Παρε δυο θυληκα σε δυο ξεχωριστες ζευγαρωστρες καια στην περιοδο πτεροροιας και αναπαυσης βαλτα ολα στην μεγαλη κλλουβα...

Αλλα θα επιμηνω να περιμενεις λιγο γιατι μου φαινεται θυληκο κι οχι αρσενικο

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## toykaki

ok,σε ευχαριστω το λιγο ειναι ποσο καιρο (στο περιπου)?

----------


## serafeim

Να μπουν λιγο οι ζεστες σε κανα μηνα.... Εκει που θα αρχιζει η τετοστερονη να τα χτυπα!!!  :Happy: 
Σε βλεπω ανυπομονο...  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## toykaki

Ειμαι λιγο ναι  :Happy:

----------


## toykaki

τα εχω εναμιση χρονο τα πουλακια γερα να ειναι και τζιφος,ειναι και τα  δυο αρσενικα..εαν παρω ενα θυληκο εννοειται μετα απο καραντινα κλπ και  το βαλω μεσα θα υπαρξει προβλημα?δηλαδη 2 αρσενικα και ενα θυληκο?Γιατι  δεν εχω τι να το κανω το ενα αρσενικο και οσο ναναι δεθηκα μαζι τους δεν  θελω να το αποχωριστω..

----------


## mrsoulis

πιστευω ενα προβληματακι θα το εχεις τουλαχιστον στην αρχη μεχρι να δημιουργηθει το ζευγαρι μετα δε ξερω αν συνεχιστει το προβλημα... ισως να πρεπει να χωριζεις κατα την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης γεγονος το οποιο δεν ξερω αν θα σου ειναι βολικο....

----------


## toykaki

κατι ακομα...οσο αφορα των ηλιο εχουμε θεμα?δηλαδη ειναι καλο να τα εχω  πρωι στο ενα μπαλκονι απογευμα στο αλλο?η δεν εχουν θεμα με τον ηλιο??επισεις για κλουβι με διαστασεις  60Χ40Χ41CM μπορουμε να εχουμε καποιο προστατευτικο απο πισω για να μην  λερώνουν?γιατι αυτα τα πλαστικα ας το πω καποτες πως τα λετε που ειναι  σαν σακουλες δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλα ωστε να αγκαλιαζει καλα το κλουβι

----------


## nikolaslo

Ο ηλιος ειναι καλος για τα πουλια απο την ανατολη του και για καμια ωρα.
Η μεταφορα του των πουλιων απο το ενα μπαλκονι στο αλλο μονο στρες μπορει να προκαλεσει στα πουλακια σου 
Οσο για τα βρακακια του κλουβιου ξερω οτι υπαρχουν για μεγαλα κλουβια αλλα δεν εχω αγορασει ποτε

----------


## CreCkotiels

> τα εχω εναμιση χρονο τα πουλακια γερα να ειναι και τζιφος,ειναι και τα  δυο αρσενικα..εαν παρω ενα θυληκο εννοειται μετα απο καραντινα κλπ και  το βαλω μεσα θα υπαρξει προβλημα?δηλαδη 2 αρσενικα και ενα θυληκο?Γιατι  δεν εχω τι να το κανω το ενα αρσενικο και οσο ναναι δεθηκα μαζι τους δεν  θελω να το αποχωριστω..



Καταρχάς εξ αρχής φαινόταν πως είναι και τα δύο αρσενικά (τώρα είδα το θέμα χαχαχα) λόγω του μωβ-μπλε χρώματος στο χαλινό τους !!!
Τώρα όμως δεν πειράζει ... 
Υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις ! 
Είτε βάζεις αγγελία για ανταλλαγή εδώ στο φόρουμ του ενός αρσενικού με μια θηλυκιά είτε χωρίζεις τα αρσενικά (σε διαφορετικά άνετα κλουβιά ) και παίρνεις για το κάθε ένα ζευγάρι ή για ένα απο τα δύο  !!
Δεν θα βάλεις μέσα στα δύο αρσενικά το ένα θηλυκό μιας και θα γίνει μάχη και τα μπάτζι είναι πολύ πολύ τσαμπουκάδες !!!
Η μάχη μπορεί να αποβεί και μοιραία !!! Νομίζω είναι και προφανές μιας και βάζοντας θηλυκό τους δημιουργείς ανταγωνισμό !!!

Τώρα στο θ'εμα ήλιου !!! Καλό θα ήταν να λιάζονται με τον πρωινό ήλιο που δεν καίει αλλά και με τον απογευματινό !!!
Δεν θα τα κάνεις πέρα δώθε και να κυνηγάς τον ήλιο μιας και εσύ θα κουραστείς αλλά και αυτά θέλουν ένα σταθερό σημείο !!! Θα τα βάλεις μόνιμα σε ένα φωτεινό σημείο (όχι  να είναι ντάλα στον ήλιο) , χωρίς ρευματα αέρα  !!!
Πρόσεχε τον ήλιο μην σκάσουν τα πουλάκια , όχι πολύ 'ωρα !!!!

Καλή συνέχεια και θα θέλαμε να τα δούμε πώς έχουν γίνει τώρα αλλά και να δούμε και το κλουβί που τα έχεις!!!

----------

